# Omnisphere Update 03-17



## synthpunk (Mar 2, 2017)

2.3.2h


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 2, 2017)

cool


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 2, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up, Synthpunk.


----------



## DynamicK (Mar 3, 2017)

Thanks for the info


----------



## GP_Hawk (Mar 3, 2017)

Oh very cool. Thx for the heads up.


----------



## devonmyles (Mar 3, 2017)

Thanks for the nod.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 3, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 3, 2017)

It's a bit odd they do not mass email notify on updates, but of course Omni does have the check for updates button when you first boot it.


----------



## Quasar (Mar 3, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> It's a bit odd they do not mass email notify on updates, but of course Omni does have the check for updates button when you first boot it.



For some mysterious reason, the update check feature doesn't seem to work when one's DAW workstation is offline. Is this a bug? LOL. So yes, thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 27, 2017)

Going to bump this once in case anyone missed it first time around


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 27, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Going to bump this once in case anyone missed it first time around




Thank you, I did indeed not see that.


----------



## chillbot (Mar 27, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> Thanks for the heads up, Synthpunk.





Ashermusic said:


> Thank you, I did indeed not see that.


Damn I feel like I'm in the Matrix.


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 27, 2017)

chillbot said:


> Damn I feel like I'm in the Matrix.



Old age. It will happen to you too, Chillbot


----------



## chillbot (Mar 27, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> Old age. It will happen to you too, Chillbot


I certainly hope it does!


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 27, 2017)

chillbot said:


> I certainly hope it does!




Wait until you have to get up three times a night to urinate


----------



## lp59burst (Apr 1, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> Wait until you have to get up three times a night to urinate


When I get to that point I'll just start wearing "Grampers" to bed and blissfully sleep through the night...


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 1, 2017)

lp59burst said:


> When I get to that point I'll just start wearing "Grampers" to bed and blissfully sleep through the night...




And may I say, "Ewwww."


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 13, 2017)

Just got this.
3 days off now and programming Omnisphere is so rewarding.
Keep wanting to add 3 Stooges PCMs and SFX and finally got some time.

Keyscape stuff is way too cool.
Omni FX and Specialty Filters are killer for layering soundsources with.

Bravo EP..


----------



## Brian2112 (Apr 13, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> Wait until you have to get up three times a night to urinate


Wait until you have to get up three times a night to urninate and forget where the bathroom is and then we're your bed was.


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 13, 2017)

Sounds like me after a big night of packing and drinking....


----------



## Smikes77 (Apr 13, 2017)

Brian2112 said:


> Wait until you have to get up three times a night to urninate and forget where the bathroom is and then we're your bed was.



And then remember you're staying at your friends house.


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 14, 2017)

Anyone here use Live or Dual Live Mode?

Not a big deal for track recording but what a fantastic live tool.

I use part 1-4 MIDI Ch 12 for Keyscape.
Upright, Rhodes, Wurly and Clavinets.
Simple non latched button push to change or layer.

Part 5-8 for Omnisphere. MIDI Ch 14.
Leads, Pads, Samples and Comps.

Eric Persing has blessed us for decades.


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 14, 2017)

chimuelo said:


> Anyone here use Live or Dual Live Mode?
> 
> Not a big deal for track recording but what a fantastic live tool.
> 
> ...




those features are very cool. i think even for studio use and inspiration. 

love omni. wonder if they will try to do more of a kontakt style sampler like with trillian but open to developers. 
there are multi sample patches there but being able to do custom scripts would help in creating a nice community and network of sound designers and users like with kontakt.


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 14, 2017)

That would be awesome.
Mostly because of the way it functions like old hardware samplers by not cutting off previous parts.

Until then I'll be making my own using PCM Data.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Apr 16, 2017)

I am considering Omnisphere2.
Can get it 'sec-hand' for €320,- (with official licence transfer)

If I use U-he Hive and a couple of u-he's freeby's like Tyrell and Podolsky, plus Vengeance Sound Avenger, The french Polykobol II synth, and even at times ye old Waldorf PPG 2, .... is there a real sonic palette that will open up that you still recommend Omni2?


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 16, 2017)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> I am considering Omnisphere2.
> Can get it 'sec-hand' for €320,- (with official licence transfer)
> 
> If I use U-he Hive and a couple of u-he's freeby's like Tyrell and Podolsky, plus Vengeance Sound Avenger, The french Polykobol II synth, and even at times ye old Waldorf PPG 2, .... is there a real sonic palette that will open up that you still recommend Omni2?



As you are so seriously interested .... _and I have no clue of your expertise_ ... might I suggest something ?? John Lehmkuhl (PlugInGuru.com) has been running a series of LiveStreams on Saturday afternoons. They run close to (2) hours and are recorded for access on his site. 
Most viewers (accompanying Chat) are far more advanced and their posted questions guide the sessions somewhat. Neat to be able to skim through now, and focus where interested.
John is amazing with Omnisphere, yet sessions make comparisions with Serum, Icarus, Diva, others .... If you go to his VIDEOS Tab ... Top Row contains: 04_ENVELOPES & LFOs, 03_ Filters, and _April 15_Livestream_ has some deep content as well, but mixed in with other stuff. 2nd row has: 02_OSCILLATORS, 01_MONO/POLY. 

I see your emphasis on '_real sonic palette_', but some of this is a function of the incredible depth to which Omni2 can be tweaked as well. Perhaps a quick look ?? 

Finally, I trust you are aware that Upgrade from Omni1 included huge set of PHR patches which are from incredible Legacy Libraries like Heart of Africa 1/2, Heart of Asia, Vocal Planet, etc. Those PHR(s) were a major positive factor for me .. and sonically relevant.


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 16, 2017)

That's a one stop site really.
I am Leary of soft synths with low Osc. and EGs counts.
But after getting Omni I am very satisfied.

Reminds me how sampled synths on a hardware sampler sounded.
Kind of had my own Omnisphere with hardware in the 90s.
But we're talking 4 x S760s all with SCSI HDDs and RGB Sonys in a Rack.
Big PITA as only 2 could play while 2 loaded but it sounded great.

Omnisphere goes past that and loads from NVMe devices in a snap.
Bad ass live synth.


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 29, 2017)

I love time off.
I made some presets I couldn't find like the Cathedral Organ sound from Nantucket Sleighride by Mountain.
The various Vox Continental, Gibson 101E and Farfisa Combo Organ sounds including proper amplification tones.
Inna Gadda Davida, Doors and Walking On The Sun.
Couldn't find the right sound until I used Moog Modular and Oberheim Saw Waves with the Harmonizer, Thrift Speaker and UVI Filter to lower volume on left hand parts.
The Analog Vibrato is really nifty too.

Luv this synth.


----------

